# What is the best way to heat my home?



## HVACPhilly (May 6, 2017)

https://hvacphilly.files.wordpress.com/2017/12/home-insulation.jpg
There are a number of available options when it comes to heating your home. Some offer monetary savings, and others are appealing due to their convenience. However, trying to determine which option is the most cost-effective for you can be frustrating, and solutions will vary depending on your location and the current market prices.

Natural Gas
Natural gas is the main source of heating fuel for all U.S. regions except the South. Natural gas is considered a clean, an environmentally benign fuel that contains fewer impurities and results in less pollution.

About 90 percent of all natural gas is delivered as useful energy, making it a highly efficient fuel, as compared to electricity, which utilizes only about 30 percent.

Electricity
Electricity is most popular in the Southern region of the United States. It is available in many forms, from whole house heating units to baseboard and space heaters. Because of its generation and transmission loss, though, it can be one of the more expensive ways to heat your home.

When using electric heat, a heat pump can give you more efficient use of the electricity and cut usage by as much as 50 percent — though this may not be as significant in Southern and Western states.

Oil
Heating oil is used more in the Northeast region of the United States and is debatably one of the more expensive heating options. This could be due to that fact that these systems have a long lifespan — as much as 30 years or more if properly maintained — and many existing systems are not as efficient the newer units.

Oil is a clean, renewable resource that with current technology, burns cleanly, producing almost zero emissions. Oil is also considered a safe fuel source with an ignition point of 140 degrees, making the danger of explosion unlikely.

Propane
Propane is most popular in the Midwest region of the United States. It’s a safe, nontoxic fuel that will not contaminate soil or groundwater and is delivered from either a surface or underground tank that sits on your property. You can purchase your own tank or rent one from the fuel company.

Propane will vary in cost, depending on demand and availability but can be put on a pre-paid autofill schedule to help alleviate winter price increases.

Wood
With the growing popularity of homesteading and the desire to find more sustainable energy solutions, wood has seen a 33 percent usage increase since 2005.

While wood appears to be one of the least expensive options, there may be other considerations. Many insurance companies increase prices for homes that have wood stoves or fireplaces.

One option to help stave off these higher premiums could be an outdoor wood-fired boiler. Outdoor wood-fired boilers work with your existing duct system, but because they are outside, they aren’t considered a fire hazard like an indoor stove.

Need professional help in the greater Philadelphia, Bucks, or Montgomery, PA area?

Looking for a service team with the skills and training to bring you reliable heating repair? We’ve been offering leading heating services for over 20 years, so call us now or contact us online to schedule service!

Follow our HVAC Philly FAQ Series; Heating Repair and Maintenance all winter long on Facebook, Google+, Tumblr, Twitter, or LinkedIn to learn more.

HVAC Philly is readily available to answer any questions or to schedule an appointment. www.hvacphilly.com


----------



## elonmask (3 mo ago)

There are many ways to heat your home, and the best option for you will depend on your specific home and needs. Some common ways to heat a home improvement services include furnaces, boilers, radiators, and solar panels.


----------



## Mary James (29 d ago)

One of the many ways to heat your house is to get home renovation services and install various items which help in heating homes like furnaces, radiators, boilers, and solar panels.


----------



## upyourszz911 (17 d ago)

gas.


----------

